# Help kribs layed eggs today



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

should i be taking the eggs out soon? they're in a community tank and well, i get this feeling my discus are going to eat the babies 

(im new to egg babies)


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

When i had kribs, the parents did a good job of guarding the eggs and fry. I dont think you will have much to worry about until you run out of room for all the kribs  

Though, i did not have discus with them... so the result may be different


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd give it a try in the community tank. Being kribs, they'll breed again, so if it doesn't work out in the CT you can always move the eggs (and Mom, I would recommend) the next time around.

Good luck with them!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree - krib parents are pretty tough  I have a breeding pair in my community tank with pesky corys and tons of angelfish  While I don't have the same survival rate for krib fry in the community tank that I do in my 22 gallon long tank which is just a grow out tank + one breeding pair of kribs, some do manage to survive. I'd be really interested in knowing who would win a battle between a krib parent and a discus; my money would be on the kribs


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually Shelley is absolutely right. If you leave the eggs in there you probably want to keep an eye on what happens between the parents and the discuss. And be ready to dive in to separate them if necessary.


----------

